# Awesome DIY Crown Race Install Method



## chrismtnman (Jun 19, 2012)

So in researching how best to install a crown race I got videos of people with all the professional tools all the way to people hammering the edge of the crown race with a flathead screwdriver (yikes). But somewhere in the middle of this installation spectrum is using a short piece of metal pipe slipped over the steer tube against the race crown and hammering down the pipe, thus getting a true, straight lateral force. 

This seemed great, but I don't have metal pipe lying around, so I carried my new fork, race crown and rubber mallet into the local Lowes hoping they had scrap metal pipes. Lowes did one better. They had pipe pieces just the right diameter and length WITH RUBBER ENDCAPS! So I sat there in the isle with my fork in between my legs, holding the fork with one hand and hammering with the rubber mallet with the other. Worked like a charm and absolutely safe for my crown race.

Just a friendly FYI.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

An appropriately sized length of P.V.C. or A.B.S. pipe works well (cheap too) as does slightly heating the crown race to expand it before installing it.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Dirty $anchez said:


> An appropriately sized length of P.V.C. or A.B.S. pipe works well (cheap too) as does slightly heating the crown race to expand it before installing it.


This.

Just remember to re-attach it to the kitchen sink after you are finished with it.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Agree the PVC works well. I put a chamfer on the inside of mine so it fit the race properly. Metal pipe could damage the race if it doesn't fit just rite...


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I use the pvc pipe method as well, works great.


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

http://forums.mtbr.com/tooltime/crown-race-seating-home-made-826843.html

I like drilling a hole in the work bench - just so simple.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

PVC pipe is even better than the fancy professional tool, because you don't have to hunt around for the right adapter to match your race.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Have seen people use a piece of a top tube from a broken frame but I prefer the PVC pipe method, just make sure that it is Sch 40 not sanitary; it also works great as spacer for ss conversions.


----------



## Strafer.2 (Aug 6, 2012)

Install is easy enough, but what do you use to take it off that won't gouge/scratch the crown surface?


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have an old idler pulley from a Subaru Boxer engine that's perfect for setting the crown race on a 1.5" tapered fork. 

:thumbup:


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I bought a 12 in long metal pipe at Home Depot of $5. It's perfectly installed several crown races with one clean "whack!"


----------



## TheeSuperUberV (Jun 10, 2013)

Slash5 said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/tooltime/crown-race-seating-home-made-826843.html
> 
> I like drilling a hole in the work bench - just so simple.


I like that. I never thought of that. I don't have a work bench, so i'm thinking of drilling a hole in a piece of 2x4 wood. Good idea Slash5... nice to have a 2nd option


----------

